# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  وصلتني عبر الواتساب رسالة عن شيطان العين

## أم أويس وفردوس

* أخوتي الكرام هل سبق أن قرأتم شيئاً عن شيطان العين؟.
 موضوع مهم يستحق القرأة بتمعن بل والنشر أيضاً...                               س: من هو شيطان العين؟.                  ج: شيطان من الجن يدخل مع العين الحاسدة إلى جسم الإنسان.

 س: ماذا يعمل؟.
 ج: يسبب آلاماً وإنتفاخات في البطن وضيق أحياناً في التنفس ويسبب سرعة غضب وزيادة خجل وكثرة تفكير ووساوس وأحياناً يضعف شخصية الإنسان.

 س: كيف يخرج؟.                            ج: يخرج بأمر الله عز وجل عند قرأة رقية العين وسورة البقرة أو جزئين من القرآن الكريم يومياً مع تشغيل قرأة القرآن الكريم وقت النوم بصوت مسموع ومنخفض.

 س: هل هو منتشر بين الناس؟.
 ج: نعم وبكثرة جداً...
 • يقول الرسول صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم: (أكثر من يموت من أمتي بالنفس -يعني بالعين- بعد كتاب الله وقضائه)
 وقال صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم: (العين حق وقد يصحبها شيطان...).
 • يقول ابن القيم رحمه الله في زاد المعاد المجلد الرابع ص 64
 (لو كشف الستار لوجدنا أكثر الناس في أسر الجن...).
 • ويقول الإمام أحمد رحمه الله: )لا يكاد يخلو بيت من عين أو حسد...). ويقول ابن تيمية رحمه الله: (ما خلا جسد من حسد ولكن المؤمن يخفيه...).
 •وقال الشيخ ابن جبرين رحمه الله: )أن أغلب العين يصحبها شيطان...).
 ووافقه على ذلك الدكتور/ عبدالله السدحان.

 س: هل أعراضه قوية أو ضعيفة؟.
 ج: تكمن قوة العين وشيطانها وضعفها في أمرين:-
 1- قوة العين الخارجة من نفس الحاسد
 2- تدين المعيون أو المحسود وقربه من ربه عز وجل.
 وإذا كان المعيون محافظ على الصلاة والأذكار وقرأة القرآن الكريم فتكون العين ضعيفة...
 ولذلك كثير من الناس لا يحكم على الأعراض التي عنده من خجل وغضب ووساوس وقولون وغيرها بأنها من العين لأنه يرى بأن الأمر بسيط ولا يصل لمرحلة العين.

س: كيف أتأكد أني مصاب أو سليم؟.
ج: أقرأ يومياً جزءاً من القرآن الكريم بتدبر وكرر آيات العين والنار والبعث والتي تتحدث عن آيات الله عز وجل الكونية وعظمة الخالق سبحانه ثم إذا شعرت بنعاس شديد أو تثاؤب متكرر أو حرارة أو برودة أو تنمل أو كتمة فهذا مؤشر على وجود العين وقد تكون غالباً مصحوبة بشيطان.

س: هل مشكلة العين مشكلة كبيرة؟.
ج: أغلب العين بسيطة ولكنها تسبب كآبة وخجل وغضب وضيق وآلام المفاصل وتكون هذه الأعراض في حالة قوة وضعف بحسب قرب العبد وبعده من ربه عز وجل فكلما قرب من الله ضعف الشيطان وارتاح العبد والعكس بالعكس...

س: كيف يدخل الجن إلى جسم الإنسان؟.

‏س: ​‏​‏​‏​‏​‏​‏​‏​  ​‏​‏​‏​‏​‏​‏​‏  ​‏​‏​‏​‏​​‏​‏​‏​  ‏​‏​‏​‏​‏​​‏​‏​  ​‏​‏​أين يتواجد الجن في البيت عادةً؟.

يتواجد الجن في الخلاء والغرف المهجورة والتي يوجد بها روائح كريهة أو يرتكب فيها معاصي أو الغرف التي يعلق فيها صور وأيضاً في زوايا الغرف...

وغالباً يدخل الجن لجسم الإنسان من أطراف اليدين والقدمين والفم أو الأنف لقول الرسول عليه وآله الصلاة والسلام:(إذا تثاءب أحدكم فليكظم ما استطاع فإن الشيطان يدخل من الفم...).

أسباب دخول الجن لجسم الأنسان هي: الغفلة وارتكاب المعاصي وترك الأذكار والفرح الشديد والغضب الشديد، والوجود في أماكن المعصية وارتكاب الكبائر...

حين يخرج الجني من جسد الإنسان فإنه يضع بصمة لا يراها إلا الجن وهذه البصمة كبوابة تسهل لهم عبورهم مرة أخرى مالم تغلقها بالأذكار صباحاً ومساءً.   فإذا قمت بتبديل ملابسك فقل: (بسم الله) حتى لا يرى الجن عورتك، فإن نظرتهم خبيثة وقد يٌعجب الجن بجسدك فيعشقك ويدخلك، وهذا أسمه العاشق.

عموماً هم يكرهون ذكر الله، وينفجرون صراخاً حينما يشمون رائحة المسك ويبكون حينما تسجد ويتدافعون هاربين إذا قلت لا إله إلا الله بصوت عالي.

فضلاً مررها لغيرك كي يستفيد الجميع...حفظنا الله وأياكم من الشر ومن شر كل ذي شر...


سؤالي:
ما مدى صحة أقوال الأئمة ابن القيم وأحمد وابن تيمية
وصحة بعض المعلومات فيها..علماً أني ما زلت أبحث فقلت لعل أحد عنده علم يوفر علي وقت 
بارك الله فيكم

----------


## احمد ابو انس

لعل أحد المشايخ يجيبك.

----------


## احمد ابو انس

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الأخت الفاضلة نورة:

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

وبعد : 

يسرني ويسعدني بأن أجيب على تساؤلاتكم واستفسارتكم 

قولكم أخيتي :

لدي معلومات متعدده وردتني في جانب من جوانب المس من الجن عند الاصابة بالعين عياذا بالله منهم لذلك وددت التأكد من صحتها .. لتحقيق الفائده ... 
نص المعلومه كما اتتني ... 

س/ من هو شيطان العين ؟
ج/ هو شيطان من الجن يدخل مع العين الحاسدة جسم الانسان.

أقول والله الموفق :
لا يشترط أخيتي في كل إصابة بالعين أو بالحسد أن يرافقها شيطان ولا يوجد هناك شيطان خاص للإصابه بالعين وإنما قد يدخل الشيطان بسبب السحر أو الحسد أوالعين فلا يجوز لنا أن نقول أن هناك شيطانا خاصا بالعين أو الحسد فالإصابه بالعين من أمر الله تعالى ونحن كبشرلا ندرك كيفية اتصالها بالمعين وتأثيرها فيه .
وقد ذكرالشيخ ابن القيم - رحمه الله - ان القاسم المشترك بين الشرور الثلاثه ويقصد
الشيطان ، والساحر، والحاسد ، فقال رحمه الله : 
الشيطان يعين الساحر باستدعاء منه ويعين الحاسد بلا استدعاء منه
اي ان الشيطان لا يعين الساحر إلا بان يقوم الساحر باستدعائه ولا يكون ذلك الا
بفعل بعض المحرمات او الشركيات…
اما بالنسبه للحاسد فان الشيطان ياتيه مسرعا من غير واسطه .

تنبيه :
قول أخينا : هو شيطان من الجن يدخل مع العين الحاسدة جسم الانسان.
فأرد على ذلك وأقول : أنه لا يشترط في كل إصابه بالعين أن تكون حاسده ولذا يقول الإمام ابن حجر رحمه الله تعالى : (وتكون العين بإعجاب ولو بدون حسد ، وتكون من الرجل المحب وتكون من الرجل الصالح....). فلا يشترط وجود الحسد كي تقع العين والله تعالى أعلم .

س/ ماذا يعمل ؟
ج/ يسبب ألام وانتفاخات في البطن وضيق أحياناً في التنفس ويسبب سرعة غضب وزيادة خجل وكثرة تفكير ووساوس وأحياناً يضعف شخصية الانسان .

أقول والله الموفق :
لا شك أن العين إذا أصابت شخص ما فإنها تؤثر فيه ولها أراضا كثيرة وقد تؤدي الى القتل كما أخبر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : "العين تدخل الرجل القبر، وتدخل الجمل القدر" . أي أنها تصيب الرجل فتقتله فيدفن في القبر، وتصيب الجمل فيشرف على الموت فيذبح ويطبخ في القدر .
فالعين أخيتي قد تقتل وتمرض المصاب عضويا ونفسيا وغير ذلك من الأعراض الكثيره والصحيح وإنبه على أمر هام وهو إنه لا يشترط في كل من يشتكي من الأعراض التي ذكرها الأخ آنفا أن تكون بسبب العين فكما هو معلوم لدى الجميع أن أعراض الامراض الروحيه والنفسية والعضوية تتشابه تماما مع بعضها البعض. 


س/ كيف يخرج ؟
ج/ يخرج بقراءة رقية العين وسورة البقرة أو جزئين من القرآن يومياً مع تشغيل القرآن وقت النوم.

أقول والله الموفق : 
لا يجوز تخصيص آيات وسور معينه ولا يجوز تخصيص جزء أو جزئين لعلاج العين كما يدعي البعض فالصحيح والثابت إنه من أنفع علاجات العين معرفة العائن والإغتسال للمعيون كما في الحديث : عنْ عَائِشَةَ رَضِي اللَّهُ عَنْهَا قَالَتْ: كَانَ يُؤْمَرُ الْعَائِنُ فَيَتَوَضَّأُ ثُمَّ يَغْتَسِلُ مِنْهُ الْمَعِينُ "رواه أبو داود قال الشيخ الألباني صحيح الإسناد".

ويقول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : الْعَيْنُ حَقٌّ وَلَوْ كَانَ شَيْءٌ سَابَقَ الْقَدَرَ سَبَقَتْهُ الْعَيْنُ وَإِذَا اسْتُغْسِلْتُمْ فَاغْسِلُوا "رواه مسلم في صحيحه " .

وروي أن سعد بن أبي وقاص خرج يوما وهو أمير الكوفة فنظرت إليه امرأة فقالت : إن أميركم هذا لأهضم الكشحين " أَي دقيق الخَصْرين " فعانتـه ، فرجع إلى منزله فوعك ، ثم أنه بلغه ما قالت : فأرسل إليها فغسلت له أطرافها ، ثم اغتسل به فذهب ذلك عنه "التمهيد لما في الموطأ من المعاني والأسانيد لابن عبد البر (6/239).

وإن لم يتيسر الإغتسال نلجأ للعلاج بالرقية الشرعيه والتحصينات الشرعية والرقية تكون إما بالقرآن مثل سورة الفاتحة لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم وَمَا يُدْرِيكَ أَنَّهَا رُقْيَةٌ صحيح البخاري أو بالادعية المأثورة فعَنْ أَبِي نَضْرَةَ عَنْ أَبِي سَعِيدٍ أَنَّ جِبْرِيلَ أَتَى النَّبِيَّ صلى الله عليه وسلم فَقَالَ يَا مُحَمَّدُ اشْتَكَيْتَ فَقَالَ نَعَمْ قَالَ: بِسْمِ اللَّهِ أَرْقِيكَ مِنْ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ يُؤْذِيكَ مِنْ شَرِّ كُلِّ نَفْسٍ أَوْ عَيْنِ حَاسِدٍ اللَّهُ يَشْفِيكَ بِسْمِ اللَّهِ أَرْقِيكَ . صحيح مسلم 

وعَنْ سَعِيدِ بْنِ جُبَيْرٍ عَنْ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا قَالَ كَانَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يُعَوِّذُ الْحَسَنَ وَالْحُسَيْنَ وَيَقُولُ إِنَّ أَبَاكُمَا كَانَ يُعَوِّذُ بِهَا إِسْمَاعِيلَ وَإِسْحَاقَ أَعُوذُ بِكَلِمَاتِ اللَّهِ التَّامَّةِ مِنْ كُلِّ شَيْطَانٍ وَهَامَّةٍ وَمِنْ كُلِّ عَيْنٍ لَامَّةٍ".صحيح البخاري

ورقى صلى الله عليه وسلم سهل بن حنيف فقال اللَّهُمَّ أَذْهِبْ عَنْهُ حَرَّهَا وَبَرْدَهَا وَوَصَبَهَا ، وَقَالَ لأَسْمَاءَ بِنْتِ عُمَيْسٍ مَا لِي أَرَى أَجْسَامَ بَنِي أَخِي ضَارِعَةً تُصِيبُهُمُ الْحَاجَةُ قَالَتْ لا وَلَكِنِ الْعَيْنُ تُسْرِعُ إِلَيْهِمْ قَالَ ارْقِيهِمْ قَالَتْ فَعَرَضْتُ عَلَيْهِ فَقَالَ ارْقِيهِمْ.

ويجوز رقية المعيون والمحسود بأي دعاء لا شرك فيه موافقا لشروط الرقية الشرعية. 


س/ هل هو منتشر بين الناس ؟
ج/ نعم وبكثرة جداً،،،
•يقول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم (أكثر من يموت من أمتي بالنفس يعني بالعين بعد كتاب الله وقضائه)
وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم ( العين حق وقد يصحبها شيطان ...)
•يقول ابن القيم في زاد العاد المجلد الرابع ص 64
( لو كشف الستار لوجدنا أكثر الناس في أسر الجن ....)
•ويقول الامام احمد ( لايكاد يخلو بيت من عين أو حسد ...)
•وقال الشيخ ابن جبرين ( أن أغلب العين يصحبها شيطان..)


أقول والله الموفق :
نعم فقد أصاب الأخ في جوابه على هذا السؤال فالإصابه بالعين منتشره جدا كيف لا وقد ثبت أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : « أكثر من يموت من أمتي بعد كتاب الله و قضائه بالأنفس [يعني بالعين]» رواه الألباني باسناد حسن و البزار.


س/ هل أعراضه قوية أو ضعيفه ؟
ج/ تكمن قوة العين وشيطانها وضعفها في أمرين :-
1- قوة العين الخارجة من نفس الحاسد
2- تدين المعيون أو المحسود وقربه من ربه
وإذا كان المعيون محافظ على الصلاة والأذكار وقرآة القرآن فتكون العين ضعيفة ...
ولذلك كثير من الناس لا يحكم على الاعراض التي عنده من خجل وغضب ووساوس وقولون وغيرها بأنها من العين لأنه يرى بأن الأمر عادي ولا يصل لمرحلة العين .


أقول والله الموفق :
ضعف الإصابة وقوتها تكون بتقدير الله تعالى فهذا هو الصحابي الجليل سهل بن حنيف عندما أصابته العين سقط على الأرض مغشيا عليه وكلنا نعلم من هو هذا الصحابي الجليل وقوة إيمانه .
والصحيح أن العين تؤثر في الرجل الصالح والغير صالح فهذا هو نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم تأثر بالسحروعائشه وحفصة أمهات المؤمنين .
فقد يقدر الله تعالى للرجل الصالح المحافظ على الصلوات الخمس الحافظ لكتاب الله تعالى أن يهلك ويموت بسبب العين فهذا من تقدير الله تعالى ولكن المطلوب منا كمسلمين أن نأخذ بالأسباب ونحصن أنفسنا بكتاب الله تعالى وسنة نبيه محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم .
ويقول الإمام النووي – رحمه الله تعالى - في شرحه : لايَقَع ضَرَر الْعَيْن وَلَا غَيْره مِنْ الْخَيْر وَالشَّرّ إِلا بِقَدَرِ اللَّه تَعَالَى . اهـ


س/ كيف أتأكد أني مصاب أو سليم ؟
ج/ أقرأ يومياً جزءاً من القرآن بتدبر وكرر آيات العين والنار والبعث والتي تتحدث عن آيات الله الكونية وعظمة الخالق سبحانه ثم إذا شعرت بنعاس شديد أو تثاؤب متكرر أو حرارة أو برودة أو تنمل أو كتمة فهذا مؤشر وجود العين وقد تكون غالباً مصحوبة بشيطان.

أقول والله الموفق : 
لا يشترط لمن أراد أن يتأكد أنه مصاب بالعين أن يقرأ جزءا من القران ويقرأ الآيات المذكوره فهذا الكلام لم يثبت بدليل ولا بتجربه صحيحه فالشعور بالنعاس والتثاؤب المتكرر ليس دليلا على ثبوت الإصابة بالعين وكذا البروده في الأطراف وكتمة الصدر فمثل هذه الأعراض يذكرها المعالجين بالرقيه على أنها أعراض مس شيطاني وبعضهم يصفها بأنها أعراض سحر وغير ذلك ...
فالصحيح أخيتي أن أعراض الأمراض العضوية والروحية والنفسية تتشابه مع بعضها البعض فلا يجوز لأي كان أن يصف هذه الأعراض بأنها أعراض لمرض معين.
ولا يمنع بل يفضل أن يرقي الإنسان نفسه كل فترة ويفضل أن يرقي الرجل زوجته وكذلك ترقي المرأة زوجها وهكذا فلا يوجد عرض معين ولا أعراض معينه نثبت من خلالها الإصابه بالعين فكل الإحتمالات موجوده وقائمه.


س/ هل مشكلة العين مشكلة كبيرة؟
ج/ أغلب العين بسيطة ولكنها تسبب كآبة وخجل وغضب وضيق وآلام المفاصل وتكون هذه الأعراض في حالة قوة وضعف بحسب قرب العبد من ربه فكلما قرب من الله ضعف الشيطان وارتاح العبد والعكس

أقول والله الموفق :
لا يشترط وجود هذه الأعراض التي ذكرها الأخ لإثبات الإصابة بالعين فالكآبة والخجل والغضب والضيق وآلام المفاصل يحتمل أن تكون بسبب أمراض نفسيه أو عضويه فلا يجوز التخصيص.
أما أن الإصابه بالعين مشكله كبيرة أو صغيرة فهذا الأمر بيد الله تعالى فلا نقول إلا (لا سهل إلا ما جعله الله سهلا).


س / كيف يدخل الجن ف جسم الانسان
‏‏‏‏‏‏‏‏‏‏  ‏‏‏‏‏‏‏‏‏‏  ‏‏‏‏‏س/ ‏‏‏‏‏‏‏‏أين يتواجد الجن في البيت عادةً ؟
ج / يتواجد الجن في الخلاء والغرف المهجوره والتي يوجد بها روائح كريهه أو يرتكب فيها معاصي أو الغرف التي يعلق فيها صور, وايضاَ في زوايا الغرف.
غالباً يدخل الجن لجسم الإنسان من أطراف اليدين والقدمين والفم أو الأنف لقوله الرسول:إذا تثاءب أحدكم فليكظم ما استطاع فإن الشيطان يدخل من الفم أسباب دخول الجن لجسم الأنسان هي : الغفلة وارتكاب المعاصي وترك الأذكار والفرح الشديد والغضب الشديد، والوجود في أماكن المعصية وارتكاب الكبائرحين يخرج الجني جسد الإنسان فإنه يضع بصمه لا يراها إلا الجن , وهذه البصمه كبوابه تسهل لهم عبورهم مره أخرى , مالم تغلقها بالاذكار صباحا ومساء إذا قمت بتبديل ملابسك قل ( بسم الله الحكيم ) حتى لا يرى الجن عورتك , فإن نظرتهم خبيثه وقد يٌعجب الجن بجسدك فيعشقك ويدخلك , وهذا أسمه العاشق عموما هم يكرهون ذكر الله , وينفجرون صراخاً حينما يشمون رائحه المسك ويبكون حينما تسجد ويتدافعون هاربين إذا قلت لا اله الا الله بصوت عالي 

أقول والله الموفق : 
قد يدخل الجني في جسم الإنسان بسبب سحر أو عين أو حسد أو عشق أو أذى أو تسلط أو ظلم من غير سبب ويكون ذلك بسبب الغفلة وارتكاب المعاصي وترك الأذكار والفرح الشديد والغضب الشديد والوجود في أماكن المعصية وارتكاب الكبائر..
أما إن قصدت بسؤال عن الكيفيه فإنني أقول هذا من الغيب الذي لا يعلمه الا الله.

أما بالنسبة لمكان تواجد الجن في البيت :
في ظني وبحسب علمي أنه لا يوجد دليل شرعي لا من كتاب ولا سنة صحية تبين لنا مكان وجود الجن المعتدي الذي سكن البيت بسبب تسلط أو سحر أو غير ذلك فعلينا أن نفرق بين الجن المعتدي الذي تسلط على اهل هذا البيت بسبب السحر و عمار البيوت .
فلا ينبغي لنا أن نقحم أنفسنا في معرفة هل هم في المطبخ أو في زوايا البيت أو في سقف البيت فلا شك أن الشياطين تحب الخلاء وتحب الصور وتحب الغناء وهل يبقى الجني في مكان واحد أم أنه يتنقل .
عموما أنصح بأن لا يشغل الإنسان نفسه بمثل هذه الأمر ويشغل نفسه بما هو ثابت بالكتاب والسنه ويشتغل بالذي هو خير عن الذي هوأدنى.



وأما قولكم أخيتي :

ما صحة هذه المعلومه :
الإغتسال بالمطر شفاء من السحر والمس و العين؟

يسرني ويسعدني أن أنقل لكم جواب الشيخ / عبد الرحمن بن عبد الله السحيم
عضو مكتب الدعوة والإرشاد على هذا السؤال
الجواب
هذا غير صحيح ؛ لأنه لو كان كذلك لَدَلّ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أمته عليه . 
وتلمّس النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لِمَاء المطر إنما هو طَلَبًا لِبركته ، ولم يُنقل عنه ، ولا عن أحد مِن أصحابه الاستشفاء به ، وإنما نُقِل عنهم طلب البركة ، والتطَهّر به ، وحَمْد الله عليه . 
ولا أعلم أحدًا قال إنه يُسْتَفْشَى بِماء المطر . 
وغير صحيح أن السموم نار السموم سُمِّيت كذلك لأنها تنفذ في مسامّ البدن لِشِدّة حَرِّها .
قال الأصفهاني : السم والسم : كل ثقب ضيق كَخَرق الإبرة ، وثقب الأنف والأذن ، وجَمعه سموم ... وقد سَمّه ، أي : دَخَل فيه ... والسَّموم : الريح الحارة التي تُؤثِّر تأثير السم . اهـ .
هذاوالله تعالى أعلم .

عمرأبوجربوع
الإثنين الموافق 5/11/2012

----------


## احمد ابو انس

يرفع للفائدة .

----------


## احمد ابو انس

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
حبيت أستفسر عن صحة هالمعلومات
شيطان العين
‏هل سبق أن قرأتم عن شيطان العين ؟
موضوع مهم يستحق القراءة بتمعن 
س/ من هو شيطان العين ؟
ج/ هو شيطان من الجن يدخل مع العين الحاسدة جسم الإنسان.
س/ ماذا يعمل ؟
ج/ يسبب آلام وانتفاخات في البطن وضيق أحياناً في التنفس ويسبب سرعة غضب وزيادة خجل وكثرة تفكير ووساوس وأحياناً يضعف شخصية الإنسان .
س/ كيف يخرج ؟ 
ج/ يخرج بقراءة رقية العين وسورة البقرة أو جزئين من القرآن يومياً مع تشغيل القرآن وقت النوم 
س/ هل هو منتشر بين الناس ؟
ج/ نعم وبكثرة جداً، يقول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم (أكثر من يموت من أمتي بالنفس . يعني بالعين . بعد كتاب الله وقضائه) وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم ( العين حق وقد يصحبها شيطان )
•يقول ابن القيم في زاد المعاد المجلد الرابع ص ٦٤ : ( لو كشف الستار لوجدنا أكثر الناس في أسر الجن )
•ويقول الإمام أحمد: ( لا يكاد يخلو بيت من عين أو حسد )
•وقال الشيخ ابن جبرين: ( أن أغلب العين يصحبها شيطان) ووافقه على ذلك الدكتور السدحان 
س/ هل أعراضه قوية أو ضعيفة ؟
ج/ تكمن قوة العين وشيطانها وضعفها في أمرين :- 
١- قوة العين الخارجة من نفس الحاسد 
٢- تدين المعيون أو المحسود وقربه من ربه 
وإذا كان المعيون محافظ على الصلاة والأذكار وقراءة القرآن فتكون العين ضعيفة . ولذلك كثير من الناس لا يحكم على الأعراض التي عنده من خجل وغضب ووساوس وقولون وغيرها بأنها من العين لأنه يرى بأن الأمر بسيط ولا يصل لمرحلة العين .
س/ كيف أتأكد أني مصاب أو سليم ؟
ج/ أقرأ يومياً جزءاً من القرآن بتدبر وكرر آيات العين والنار والبعث والتي تتحدث عن آيات الله الكونية وعظمة الخالق سبحانه ثم إذا شعرت بنعاس شديد أو تثاؤب متكرر أو حرارة أو برودة أو تنمل أو كتمة فهذا مؤشر وجود العين وقد تكون غالباً مصحوبة بشيطان 
س/ هل مشكلة العين مشكلة كبيرة ؟
ج/ أغلب العين بسيطة ولكنها تسبب كآبة وخجل وغضب وضيق وآلام المفاصل وتكون هذه الأعراض في حالة قوة وضعف بحسب قرب العبد من ربه فكلما قرب من الله ضعف الشيطان وارتاح العبد والعكس



الجواب :
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
وجزاك الله خيرا 

قد يكون في ذلك تهويل مِن شأن العين .
والواجب تعليق الناس بالله عزَّ وَجَلّ ، وتقوية عقيدة التوكّل على الله . 
وأنه لا يُصيب الإنسان إلاّ ما كَتب الله له ، كما قال تعالى : (قُلْ لَنْ يُصِيبَنَا إِلاَّ مَا كَتَبَ اللَّهُ لَنَا هُوَ مَوْلانَا وَعَلَى اللَّهِ فَلْيَتَوَكَّلِ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ) .

والعين حقّ كما أخبر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم .
وقد قال عليه الصلاة والسلام : الْعَيْنُ حَقٌّ ، وَلَوْ كَانَ شَيْءٌ سَابَقَ الْقَدَرَ سَبَقَتْهُ الْعَيْنُ . رواه مسلم . 
وقال عليه الصلاة والسلام : لَوْ كَانَ شَيْءٌ سَابِقٌ الْقَدَرَ لَسَبَقَتْهُ الْعَيْنُ . رواه الإمام أحمد والترمذي وابن ماجه ، وصححه الألباني . 

قال ابن عبد البر : يُوبَّخ كل مَن كان مِنه أو بِسَببه سُوء ، وإن كان القَدَر قد سَبَق له بذلك ، وفي قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " لو كان شيء يَسبق القَدَر لَسَبقته العَين " دليل على أن المرء لا يُصيبه إلاّ ما قُدِّر له ، وأن العين لا تَسْبِق القَدَر ، ولكنها مِن القَدَر ، وفي قول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " ألا بَرّكت " دليل على أن العين لا تَضُرّ ولا تَعْدُو إذا بَرّك العائن ، وأنها إنما تَعْدُو إذا لم يُبَرِّك ، فواجب على كل مَن أعجبه شيء أن يُبَرِّك ، فإنه إذا دعا بالبركة صُرِف المحذور لا محالة ، والله أعلم ، والتبريك أن يقول : تبارك الله أحسن الخالقين ، اللهم بارك فيه . اهـ .

وليس كل ما يُصيب الإنسان بسبب العين ، بل قد يَكون مَرَضًا عضويا لا علاقة له بالعين , وقد يكون بسبب العين . 
لأن القول بأن كل ما يُصيب الإنسان من العين ، يُورث الخوف والهلع لدى الناس ، بل قد يُدخلهم في الوسواس ، وقد يَضْعف توكّلهم على الله بسبب ذلك . 

كما أنه ليس كلّ إصابة بالعين ترتبِط بالجن . 
كما أن الجن قد تُصيب بعض الإنس بالعين ، ولذلك أُمِرْنا أن نذكر الله عند دخول بيوتنا ، وعند دخول أماكن وُجود الشياطين ، مثل : دورات المياه ، وعند خَلْع ملابسنا . 
ويجوز بل ويُشرَع أن تُطلَب لها الرقية ، فإن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم رأى النبي في بيت أم سلمة رضي الله عنها جَارِيَةً فِي وَجْهِهَا سَفْعَةٌ ، فَقَالَ : اسْتَرْقُوا لَهَا ، فَإِنَّ بِهَا النَّظْرَةَ . رواه البخاري .
قال العيني في عمدة القارئ : قوله : " اسْتَرْقُوا لها " ، أي : اطْلُبُوا مَن يَرْقي لها . وقوله : " فإن بها النظرة" أي أصابتها عين . يُقال رجل مَنْظُور ، إذا أصابته العين . وقال ابن قرقول : النَّظْرة بفتح النون وسكون الظاء ، أي : عين مِن نَظَرَ الجن . وقال أبو عبيد : أي : أن الشيطان أصابها . وقال الخطابي : عيون الجن أنْفَذ مِن الأسِنَّة . اهـ .

وأما قول (العين حق وقد يصحبها شيطان) ، فليس بِحديث بهذا اللفظ ، فلا يصحّ أن يُنسَب إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم . 

وسبق :
هل كل ما يحدث للإنسان مِن مصائب نتيجة حسد ؟
http://al-ershaad.net/vb4/showthread.php?p=16717

أسئلة حول ما يتعلق بالإصابة بالعين .
http://al-ershaad.net/vb4/showthread.php?t=4558

هل هناك فرق بين الحسد والعين ؟
http://al-ershaad.net/vb4/showthread.php?t=62

ما صِحة حديث " ثلثي قبور أُمَّتِي مِن الحسد " ؟
http://al-ershaad.net/vb4/showthread.php?t=3065

والله تعالى أعلم .


المجيب الشيخ/ عبد الرحمن بن عبد الله السحيم
الداعية في وزارة الشؤون الإسلامية في الرياض

----------


## احمد ابو انس

شيطان العين، آثاره، علاجه، وضعف الحديث الوارد فيه
*السؤال*
*وصلتني رسالة على برنامج الواتس اب اليوم فيها ما يلي: هل سبق أن قرأتم عن شيطان العين ؟ موضوع مهم يستحق القراءة بتمعن. س/ من هو شيطان العين ؟ ج/ هو شيطان من الجن يدخل مع العين الحاسدة جسم الإنسان. س/ ماذا يعمل ؟ ج/ يسبب آلاما، وانتفاخات في البطن، وضيقا أحياناً في التنفس، ويسبب سرعة غضب، وزيادة خجل، وكثرة تفكير، ووساوس، وأحياناً يضعف شخصية الإنسان. س/ كيف يخرج ؟ ج/ يخرج بقراءة رقية العين، وسورة البقرة، أو جزءين من القرآن يومياً، مع تشغيل القرآن وقت النوم. س/ هل هو منتشر بين الناس ؟ ج/ نعم وبكثرة جداً. •يقول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم: (أكثر من يموت من أمتي بالنفس، يعني بالعين بعد كتاب الله وقضائه) وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( العين حق وقد يصحبها شيطان ...) •يقول ابن القيم في زاد المعاد المجلد الرابع ص.*



*الإجابــة*
*الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعد:
 فقد ورد في شيطان العين حديث أبي هريرة، قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:العين حق ويحضر بها الشيطان، وحسد ابن آدم .  رواه أحمد. وهو حديث ضعيف، ضعفهالألباني في السلسة.
وقال ابن القيم في كتابه بدائع الفوئد: والشيطان يقارن الساحر والحاسد، ويحادثهما ويصاحبهما، ولكن الحاسد تعينه الشياطين بلا استدعاء منه للشياطين؛ لأن الحاسد شبيه بإبليس، وهو في الحقيقة من أتباعه؛ لأنه يطلب ما يحبه الشيطان من فساد الناس وزوال نعمة الله عنهم. اهـ.
وأما ما ذكر من آثار هذه العين ورقيتها، فليس عندنا ما يبطله، واذا كانت الرقية مجربة، ولم يك فيها ما يخالف العقيدة، فلا حرج فيها؛ لما روى مسلم من حديث عوف بن مالك الأشجعي قال: كنا نرقي في الجاهلية فقلنا: يا رسول الله كيف ترى في ذلك؟ فقال:اعرضوا على رقاكم، لا بأس بالرقى ما لم يكن فيه شرك.
والله أعلم.
*



http://fatwa.islamweb.net/fatwa/inde...waId&Id=207367

----------

